# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Show/Hide Field Header in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

1.	Select an item in the Row Labels field area (2003 (item) in Years field, see screenshot below).
2.	Select PivotTable Tools -> Options -> Show Field Headers (in Show/Hide Group).


Show mode:


Hide mode:

----------

